# Any particular pool filter sand folks using?



## cardosoj (Feb 9, 2020)

I remember using pool filter sand, but don't remember using a particular brand? Any recommendations?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In general it is not a branded product, you are buying a mineral that is crushed and sieved to a particular grain size. Look for 100% silica and 20 grain. You don't say where you are in the US but I have had best luck buying from a pool and spa chain called Leslies.


----------



## cardosoj (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks! I live in New Hampshire.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

As DJ said brand doesn't really matter. But since you asked, mine is HTH brand which can be found at any Ace Hardware store around the country.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I had a lot of trouble finding PFS in the winter here on Long Island. But ended up finding some at a hardware store.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Brand matters if you want something other than the white silica. Red Flint has a very nice PFS and aquarium sand in #20 size. It would appear the two products are the same. Whether they are available to you is another thing.


----------

